# New straight 53 peg loom



## keloveskats (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I made a mistake by buuyng the straight loom because for HOURS yesterday I tried to work on it and nothing but failure. (and that was the practice swatch)I think it is just better to just pick up the needles.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you follow directions that come with it? There is a lot videos on You tube to watch. Practice, Practice, Practice. My turn is coming. I bought all the round looms and I need to do that also to learn other stitches. I only know the ewrap stitch.


----------



## keloveskats (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm glad someone else is trying it too


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

keloveskats said:


> I think I made a mistake by buuyng the straight loom because for HOURS yesterday I tried to work on it and nothing but failure. (and that was the practice swatch)I think it is just better to just pick up the needles.


What brand of loom is it? Are you referring to a single rake loom? The "53 peg loom" statement leads me into perplexity, as all long looms and all knitting boards, that I know of, use peg pairs. Can you provide a picture? Moon Loomer


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

When I first started loom knitting I felt the se as you. Just keep at it and it will come. I found YouTube videos to be very helpful. Soon you will be flying up and down the loom. &#128516;


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

When I first started loom knitting I felt the se as you. Just keep at it and it will come. I found YouTube videos to be very helpful. Soon you will be flying up and down the loom. &#128516;


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

When I first started loom knitting I felt the se as you. Just keep at it and it will come. I found YouTube videos to be very helpful. Soon you will be flying up and down the loom. &#128516;


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

When I first started loom knitting I felt the se as you. Just keep at it and it will come. I found YouTube videos to be very helpful. Soon you will be flying up and down the loom. &#128516;


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

keloveskats said:


> I think I made a mistake by buuyng the straight loom because for HOURS yesterday I tried to work on it and nothing but failure. (and that was the practice swatch)I think it is just better to just pick up the needles.


what brand loom is it?


----------



## keloveskats (Apr 1, 2013)

You see? I even got the type of loom wrong . It is 28" KB authentic knitting board. Sorry if this was misleading.
Anyway like someone said "practice,practice and more practice. It went a little better yesterday so maybe there's hope for me yet. But any pointers are welcome


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

The KB has videos on their web site as well. Isela's web site also has videos she produced, but the best site is the youtube videos. What are you trying to do with the loom? This site has a lot of experts that can give you pointers in loom knitting: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loom-knitters.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Iselas is very good and has great videos.

Here is a few for you:

http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/videos.html

http://loomknittingvideos.com/

http://www.knittingboard.com/category_s/98.htm


----------



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks so much,have a great day ,you just made mine,I'm checking these sites out.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

buttons said:


> Iselas is very good and has great videos.
> 
> Here is a few for you:
> 
> ...


Thanks for these links.


----------



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm just starting out with looms. Experienced with circular and straight needle knitting. But only have knitted scraves. Presently I'm just on my loom trying out a hat for an adult and I have bought a dvd , which is good.I guess you might say Id like some do's and dont's from experienced loom knitters. So many of my friends say looms is not real knitting..I disagree. When I see all the nice things it looks finely knitted to me. Besides , with visual impairement now It gives me a door opened instead of one closed. Knitting takes stress away for me. Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## Casey2a (Feb 14, 2012)

Just keep going! I have made several of the sweater pattern which comes with the 28" board. also scarves, mitts(fingerless) and various hats. Once you get into it, it will go very quickly.


----------



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanted so bad to knit some fingerless mitts last winter,the thought came and so did other things. But I'm going to find an easy fingerless mitt pattern using the loom. By watching the video's I have already corrected one mistake I was doing.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep practicing, makes perfect! lol Look on Ravelry for some free easy loom patterns.


----------



## Casey2a (Feb 14, 2012)

Julianne fingerless gloves at the Authentic Knitting Board site are very good and fast. They're like potato chips!! The AKB site has both free and paid patterns and videos. Can you tell I love all of my boards? LOL


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

keloveskats said:


> You see? I even got the type of loom wrong . It is 28" KB authentic knitting board. Sorry if this was misleading.
> Anyway like someone said "practice,practice and more practice. It went a little better yesterday so maybe there's hope for me yet. But any pointers are welcome


I love those knitting boards. If you bought it at Hobby Lobby or JoAnn's it came with a DVD which should be helpful. Plus go to YouTube and type in to their search blank " authentic knitting board", you will find a lot of help. If you go to http://www.authenticknittingboard.com , they have a lot for you. Moon Loomer


----------



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks so much to each of you, I sincerely appreciate your help more than you know.Have a safe Memorial day weekend,enjoy.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

knottsend said:


> Thanks so much to each of you, I sincerely appreciate your help more than you know.Have a safe Memorial day weekend,enjoy.


Try Authentic Knitting Board, go to their free pattern section pick a dish cloth to do. I like the five pattern set. It gives a selection of stitches to practice and you get a working dish or wash cloth. Moon Loomer


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I had a plastic rake loom back in the early 70's and 80's.
Got lost in all the moves.
You had to make an offset figure eight on it and the material was double sided.
It made wonderful scarves out of a skein of yarn.
Our son gave his teachers scarves every year for Christmas.
You had to crochet off the last row and that is what got me hooked on crochet.
I have been doing crochet for over 40 years now.
Dick


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I made a very beautiful baby afghan on my 28" knitting board loom. It was very soft. I used baby yarn. I made it for my cousin Jackie's little boy who will be 2 in August. She really loved how soft & cuddly it was.
Lisa


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> When I first started loom knitting I felt the se as you. Just keep at it and it will come. I found YouTube videos to be very helpful. Soon you will be flying up and down the loom. 😄


DITTO to your comment. Being left handed took a little longer. I use the
round n' long looms. And it does take little practice. My daughter n law has been going to town since giving, hers lst x-mas. Just keep on and U will wonder in time how U did it w/ any thing else,, & yes there are so many YouTube videos out now, w/ many dif. st's.
>''< :thumbup:


----------

